# Fisher XV2 problem



## JonnyCash (Jan 6, 2012)

Plow is three years old. Never had a problem with it before today. 
I was adjusting the drop speed. Slowed it down a bit. Raised plow, lowered it and adjusted again. Went to raise it, and now the motor runs, but no functions work. The blade is on the ground, and the lift cylinder still has a few inches to go before its all the way down. Leaving the controller in the float mode, I can't push the cylinder down. It will not go up and wings won't move. I checked all the connections and no wires have come off the terminals. Not sure what to start looking for now. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Check fuses in plow harness


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

After checking fuses are you sure you weren't turning pump relief? It is very close to quill. Also remember all those little red wires are hot anytime plow is hooked up so you want to be careful of them.


----------



## JonnyCash (Jan 6, 2012)

When I get home tonight, I will check fuses. I was thinking fuses while I was falling asleep last night. I'm pretty sure I adjusted the correct screw. It was slowing the drop speed everytime I adjusted it. Thanks guys, I will let you know what I find.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds good let us know


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I had a similar issue a few weeks back on our MVP3.. all functions worked but it wouldn't lift?? turned out the (return to tank) S3 (I believe) valve was stuck open?? Something?? We replaced that valve and it was good!! Not sure what it was... just a thought... good luck


----------



## JonnyCash (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks western1. It was a fuse. I must have touched one of the connections with the screwdriver when I was making adjustments. Such a simple thing, but I always seem to overlook the obvious. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear you figured it out!


----------



## DeniseA (1 mo ago)

Our Fisher XV2 plow won't retract. We checked fuses, hydraulic fluid replaced, checked wires, everything seems good. it raises, it will go left and right, will extend but not retract. any ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Does the motor run when retract is commanded?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Western1 said:


> Does the motor run when retract is commanded?


Copy cat


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Was thinking that as I was typing


----------



## DeniseA (1 mo ago)

Western1 said:


> Was thinking that as I was typing


I will ask the husband when he gets back. wouldn't it run, when it is moving up and down, left and right and extends?


----------



## DeniseA (1 mo ago)

Western1 said:


> Does the motor run when retract is commanded?


He said it runs, when it lift and extends, but once you try to move/retract either side left or right individually it wont move. almost like it sticks. sounds like it wants to.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

DeniseA said:


> He said it runs, when it lift and extends, but once you try to move/retract either side left or right individually it wont move. almost like it sticks. sounds like it wants to.


If the left and right wings are working correctly when you extend them by themselves, then my gut guess is a bad module on the plow. Possibly it could be a bad controller in the truck as well. There are 4 coils on the pump used for scoop, S4, S7, S8, and S11. Your husband needs to see if these are magnetizing when trying to scoop.

Every one of those is used for another function so if the valves themselves were an issue, at least 1 other function should be affected.










The unfortunate part is that there is no easy way to rule out either the module or the controller short of having another one to swap out with. Because the signal is digital, you can't easily test anything. There is a tester for the controller itself which most dealers should have but there isn't any way to test it yourself. There isn't any tester for the module.


----------



## DeniseA (1 mo ago)

DeniseA said:


> He said it runs, when it lift and extends, but once you try to move/retract either side left or right individually it wont move. almost like it sticks. sounds like it wants to.





cwren2472 said:


> If the left and right wings are working correctly when you extend them by themselves, then my gut guess is a bad module on the plow. Possibly it could be a bad controller in the truck as well. There are 4 coils on the pump used for scoop, S4, S7, S8, and S11. Your husband needs to see if these are magnetizing when trying to scoop.
> 
> Every one of those is used for another function so if the valves themselves were an issue, at least 1 other function should be affected.
> 
> ...


My son went to plow and now it won't extend at all, you have to release the hydraulic pressure to get it to extend out. Plow dealer can't see us for at least two weeks and you can't drive on the main roads with it in the position it's in. So i am googling and you tubing anything we can do here at home.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

So let's back up. What exactly happens when you do the following:

SCOOP:
RETRACT:
LEFT EXTEND:
RIGHT EXTEND:
LEFT RETRACT:
RIGHT RETRACT:
LEFT ANGLE:
RIGHT ANGLE:
LIFT:
LOWER:


----------



## DeniseA (1 mo ago)

cwren2472 said:


> So let's back up. What exactly happens when you do the following:
> 
> SCOOP: once you get it into the scoop mode, it wont retract it stays in the scoop mode
> RETRACT: will not retract, from scoop mode
> ...


----------



## DeniseA (1 mo ago)

could it be the truck, actuator valve/switch or Relay switch. the truck is new and not the one we used last winter.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

DeniseA said:


> could it be the truck, actuator valve/switch or Relay switch. the truck is new and not the one we used last winter.


Has really nothing to do with the truck.

And you can drive in scoop, and plow, not the end of the world.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

pull off the cover on the plow pump - there should be fuses on the harness going to the valves. See if any of those fuses are blown and check the harness for damage (like mice) while you are at it


----------

